# My betta fish was sucked into the filter and shredded



## Faith Star Mancil (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a whisper 5/10 gallon filter for a 5.5 gallon tank. I just bought my fish today & I fed him maybe once. I used the betta water purifier thing & set him up with his water and decorations. After maybe 4 hours I went to check on him and I only found a fin in the water. I poured our the filter and he was in there. Shredded. I’m really hurt. Online says the whisper 5/10 gallon filter should be good for bettas. He was probably sucked into the top where the water filters out. Before I even think of replacing him, I need to know if I did anything wrong to prevent another betta dying and this horrible process being repeated. Last time I had a betta I had the litle baby boy and it was in one of the tanks that is automatically set up with filter. He never got sucked in he was much smaller. Different filter but still. Is it possible he was sick? Or did I do something wrong?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that. That must have been rough. 😞

What you can do to prevent this from happening again is either use a sponge filter, which are very gentle and safe, or put a sponge over the intake of your filter. Then the betta cannot get sucked up into it


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry that happened to your new betta. Please know you did nothing wrong and it sounds like a freak accident. If it's this filter, https://www.chewy.com/tetra-whisper-aquarium-power-filter/dp/133132 , that you are using about the only way I can see that happening is if he jumped from the tank into the filter outflow and gotten trapped in the compartment with the filter medium. With the guard that they have on the intake tube there's literally no way for a betta to be sucked up into it, if it was causing a problem it would shred the betta's fins and you'd need to baffle the tube.

Some betta are jumpers and they can manage to find the one hole in the lid that no human would imagine they'd be able to jump through and get out the tank. I have heard of them jumping into the filter, and if you goggle it you can read some of the stories. 

You can do a couple of things to prevent them from jumping into the filter, try lowering the water till the top of the water is around an inch lower then the top of the filters output, or try putting a piece of sponge under the output so that it forms a barricade.


----------



## Faith Star Mancil (Oct 25, 2019)

The top part pulls water in but I will try the sponge. Do you use any kind of kitchen sponge and shove it into the filter? Or ? I read on other threads if a fish is sucked into a filter they likely were sick to begin with. I just feel terrible about it. Mine looks just like that but no lid on it. I’m going to look and see if I haveit anywhere. I have an empty filled tank trying to get as much info to get another fish and make sure nothing happens to him. All of his fins were shredded & he looked a little battered. When I got him out you could tell he was dead. But Idk how filters work maybe there was a lack of water or what idk. I just know his fins were completely shredded off. And there was a fin left in the tank a long one which was weird to me


----------



## Faith Star Mancil (Oct 25, 2019)

How do I change the water balances? I got a water conditioner for bettas is supposed to make the water safe. I didn’t know they jump that might explain why my other fish I had a while back was found outside the tank dead. We were confused and assumed someone accidentally moved the tank and he fell out. That was a year ago when I had the “baby boy” fish forlike 6-8 months. This fish was new just bought today


----------



## Faith Star Mancil (Oct 25, 2019)

It also doesn’t have a lid cause I never knew they can jump. It’s hard to find Info on these dudes. He was swimming like he was content when first in there now I feel bad like he trie to commit suicide over different water levels or something


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

As Rainbo has said it is not your fault about the filter unless the intake extension was not in place. (then this would be the cause of him being sucked into the intake and shredded by the impeller.) But this is very unusual to have happen for this filter. Jumping into the filter and being caught in the basket and space between the intake and discharge shoot I don't see this shredding the fish. Yes it might have caused him to die because he could have been trapped against the pad and not getting to the top to breath. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Betta are known jumpers and do require a hood or a canopy to keep them in the tank. I recommend a glass canopy for any tank because you can make your cutouts for filters and heaters and air lines to fit tightly around these things leaving no room for a betta or any other fish to jump out. 

Again and I know this may seem a bit off putting, don't beat your self up over this it happens, and we never know the reason. Before you get another betta get a hood or a canopy that will fit over the top of your tank, check the intake tube and make sure the extension is in place. Make sure your betta security and retention is in place. It's kind of like keeping a dog on a leash or fenced in to keep him out of the street.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Faith Star Mancil said:


> The top part pulls water in but I will try the sponge. Do you use any kind of kitchen sponge and shove it into the filter? Or ? I read on other threads if a fish is sucked into a filter they likely were sick to begin with. I just feel terrible about it. Mine looks just like that but no lid on it. I’m going to look and see if I haveit anywhere. I have an empty filled tank trying to get as much info to get another fish and make sure nothing happens to him. All of his fins were shredded & he looked a little battered. When I got him out you could tell he was dead. But Idk how filters work maybe there was a lack of water or what idk. I just know his fins were completely shredded off. And there was a fin left in the tank a long one which was weird to me


Are you saying the filter had no lid? The part circled? If so, then he could well have jumped in as Rainbo suggested.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I just re-read the OP and I didn't fully understand the first time. Sorry about that.

It sounds like a freak accident. Your fish was found inside the filter? I am not sure how he got shredded or 
how he got into the filter, but as others have already stated, betta fish can and will jump. I would just use a different brand of filter next time. But that's just me and I tend to be paranoid.

I don't think your fish being sick would have to do with him getting in the filter in this case, but either way, and as others have said, it wasn't your fault.


----------



## Faith Star Mancil (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes the filter had no lid. And I didn’t know about them jumping so I’ll wait to get another betta until I have a kid for the tank and I’ll make a lid for the filter. He was found inside of it with no fins left and looked a little battered. He definitely could have jumped I had no idea they do that. If I could send a pic of the filter I would but I’m not sure how to on here. Thanks for the advice though


----------



## Faith Star Mancil (Oct 25, 2019)

Found out how! This is the filter he had and the tank is shown below I also need more advice on the water levels. I didn’t know they’ll leave if the water is wrong. When I get a new one how do I introduce him to the different water & is the betta water conditioner enough to be sure that the water is in good condition or do I need other tools ?


----------



## Faith Star Mancil (Oct 25, 2019)

This is what I used for his water.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you completely completely submerge the filter? Yes, he could well have been sucked into it. The filter was meant to hang *above* the water. Note filter on the right of the box.









Betta jump because, well, just because and not on account of water quality. You could have the cleanest, best water in the world in the tank and they will still jump.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I never liked that tetra filter or any that were like it because there is no protection from fish getting into the filter. The water level does have to be at least 1/2 inch below the top of the filter. I find these filters a complete waste to use in any aquarium for fish. The make a wonderful Turtle filter but not fish. 

As for the aqua safe I would use it only as a last resort. I recommend SeaChem Prime and also API Water conditioner. Prime is always a great first choice but if the Store is out of it and I need a conditioner API does a great job of removing chlorine and heavy metals from tap water. 
Prime does the same thing but it also traps ammonia for up to 48 hours. We here always recommend The use of prime for startup and cycling a new tank for just that reason plus it also adds beneficial bacteria to start the cycle. 

The picture of the Tetra whisper 10 filter that Russell ask you about is a much better filter but can have a strong discharge flow. There are a few filters In the lower price range like the Top Fin 10 which as with all Top Fin filters is adjustable and does a great job Priced under $15.00. The Aqueon LED 10 is another good filter for around $20.00 Both can be found at Petsmart.


----------



## pooeilksd (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm really sorry to hear that. That must have been rough. 😞

What you can do to prevent this from happening again is either use a sponge filter, which are very gentle and safe, or put a sponge over the intake of your filter. Then the betta cannot get sucked up into it


----------

